# Can’t get in my apps



## Vegas53 (Jul 21, 2020)

Can anyone help me I’m in Seattle but worked Uber in Vegas 2019. My phone went blank got a new one now can get my app. I need to reach Uber without app to help me


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Vegas53 said:


> Can anyone help me I'm in Seattle but worked Uber in Vegas 2019. My phone went blank got a new one now can get my app. I need to reach Uber without app to help me


Log in via the online portal and update your phone number. You can log into the online portal via any device as long as you know your password.

https://auth.uber.com/login/


----------

